# What can you do with a 6.5HP 4 stroke?



## Walney Col (23 Dec 2014)

I've just found out I'm getting one of these for christmas. 





I've loved tinkering with engines all my life. In fact the first bike I ever owned nearly 50 years ago was an Excelsior Consort which was powered by a 200cc villiers engine, though it was a 2 stroke model, and not remotely like this.

So what can you do with a 6.5HP 4 stroke?

Answers on a postcard please to..... 

Col.


----------



## Mark A (23 Dec 2014)




----------



## RogerP (23 Dec 2014)

Make a sawmill as in Brian's link in another post .... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55sk3X_6XY 

... although might have to be a bit smaller version


----------



## blackrodd (24 Dec 2014)

Lovely little motor, copy of the ever popular Honda GX 160, you've got oil watch, so use it on fairly even ground, pattern spares are cheap and its almost as reliable as the original at 1/3rd of the cost.
Iv'e got a couple, Loncin were the best copies, in red.
Should you experience difficulties in starting, by the engine firing a little early and and almost ripping you're arm off, it will most likely the automatic de-compressor not working due to the exhaust tappet gap getting too big, should be 8 thou, cold, but check that! 
Build the kids a go kart, then keep it for their safety, and use yourself! Rodders


----------



## manxman (26 Dec 2014)

Hovercraft


----------



## Walney Col (27 Dec 2014)

I think top favoutite ideas so far are a chainsaw mill or possibly a bandsaw mill.


----------



## walksatnight (27 Dec 2014)

Port it and make a go cart sound fun 
dangerous yes 
But fun


----------

